# 2 Armies to Teach a person Warhammer



## Karnox

My girlfriend, after me always talking about warhammer decided she wanted to see what it was like. She always loved the models and the painting and so wanted to try play a game. Her favorite army is Lizardmen which is lucky for my since my second army is the scaly warriors, so I decided to make two lists and try even out both armies and using a unit type in each to teach her the different types of units and how each of them work. I used chaos for my army since it is the only other army I have, and my favorite one.

so here is my chaos army;

Heroes

Exalted Champion
- Enchanted Shield
- Talisman of Protection
- Sword of Might

Chaos Sorcerer
- Level 2
- Dispel Scroll
- Power Stone

Core

14 Chaos Warriors
- Full Command
- Shields
- War Banner

14 Marauders
- Full Command
- Light Armour
- Shields

5 Marauder Horsemen
- Throwing Axes

Special

Chariot of Chaos

3 Chaos Trolls



And here is the Lizardman Army

Heroes

Scar Veteran 
- Enchanted Shield
- Talisman of Protection
- Sword of Might

Skink Priest
- Level 2
- Dispel Scroll
- Power Stone

Core

14 Sauras Warriors
- Full Command
- Spears

19 Skinks
- Full Command

10 Skink Skirmishers

Special

5 Cold One Knights
- Full Command
- War Banner

10 Chameleon Skinks

Rare

2 Salamander Packs


The magic items I know arent the best, but its only a tutorial, so its friendlier than a friendly list. 

Just wondering if this would be a good pair up to teach someone to play? So as not to have it too complicated and have a simple game?


----------



## Satthar

Do you have or have you ever seen one of the boxed starter sets? Well I'm not sure about Skull Pass, but in the last edition one there was that little booklet (you can hardly even say that...), about 5 pages... the second half of it were assembly instructions, but the first one had a few little encounters to gradually familiarise yourself with the most basic rules.

You could try doing exactly that, instead of starting with an all out battle at once, take it in tiny steps. Make a few example situations, naturally progressing to more complicated stuff, and then eventually play a short, simple game - for about 400-500 points, with 3 or 4 units - exactly like the armies you get in that boxed set. You can do it in one evening or split it into a few. You can later play more in the same point limit, but using new kinds of units - so that your 'young padawan' learns something new with every game but at the same time consolidate the most important and universal rules.

That's how I do it at least, and so far it works well. Just remember to take it slow and step by step, adjusting the pace to your learner.

Encounters that I usually use:

1. One on one, one side ranged, one side charging (2 turns for running to the opponent)
2. 5-8 models per side, single rank, no CR
3. Unit vs unit - proper CR, breaking, fleeing, pursuing and the like
4. Examples of flanking, rear charges, cutting escape routes

If your padawan catches fast, you can skip to the battle, if not, you can pick stuff like movement, range and all that, separately.

You explain special rules of units on the go during the game, if they're not very essential to the functioning of a unit you can skip them at first and only use them in later games; I also tend to leave magic for later.

Anyway, good luck and I hope I was of some help to you


----------



## Karnox

Well yeah, we've planned to head up to the local games workshop about when it opens up. Theres never really anyone there then so I'll teach her the basics like they do at a beginners day, I'll just probably have the scar veteran and sauras versus the exalted champion and warriors. Then I'll explain shooting by bringing in the skink skirmishers and a bit about maneuvering by using those two and the marauders. Then I'll introduce magic.

By that time someone should have come in to the shop so I'll play them and she can see how a match plays out and then afterwards we'll play a game using the above lists and I'll explain any extra detail along the way. 

I'll give her the rulebook before hand and she can have a quick read of it just to pick up the basics like stats and the turn sequence.

She's a quick learner so I dont think there will be too much problem with having a match early on. Its just that distance and time means I dont get to see her as often as I would like so kinda have to pack a bit into a small time frame.


----------



## Satthar

Ahh... distance. Don't tell me about.

Well, I don't really have the luxury of having a proper LGW back here and I've never ever seen a Beginner's Day with my eyes... Also stumbling into random people willing to play without any kind of setup beforehand is a rare thing, so I haven't actually thought about that 

Knowing girlfriends watching games (not that I actually ever met one that would be interested in my hobby... oh well you can't wish for too much), she will probably ask some questions along the way about what you're doing, so it's a good idea to slow down with the regular pace of battling with other gamers and use it as an opportunity to quickly explain stuff. Then just add the important things that you never notice just watching a game, like turn sequence and all that, and if you were patient enough and she was listening well, she should be right on track for her first small battle.

One thing I'd advice you not to do tho is handing her the rulebook right away - it's a lot to digest and the full rulebook isn't necessarily composed in a very easy way to skim through and pick the important things... Don't let the rulebook steal your show and in the worst case daunt her.


----------



## Karnox

ah yeah, I know loads of regulars who come to the LGW every week so having a random battle isnt difficult at all, and even non regulars usually arrive hoping for a pick up game.

But yeah, usually our pace of game isnt too fast, its half and half socialising as it is playing warhammer so it wouldnt be too hard to follow. And in case any of the tables are full we have an elite retailer down the road from the GW that has 8 or so tables and always has a vacant spot to play on.

Oh well its not the bug hardback, its the battle for skull pass one, so its not too difficult. I consider it a good read from time to time, just to freshen up on the rules
Really need to get myself a 40k one though...


----------



## Vaz

I'm not too keen on the Saurus Cavalry models, and combined with their rules, I'd be more favourable to choose how the Kroxigors. If she wants to learn how to use them, then you could swap trolls for Kroxigors and Chaos Knights for Saurus Cavalry.


----------



## Karnox

I would, but sadly dont have any kroxigars and my knights are old knights, and not in great shape. Besides, their rules are the same as any other cavalry, just that they test for stupidity and are cold blooded. 
I agree they arent the best cavalry in the game but they will sufice for training purposes. I'm just more wondering if its an equally fair list. I didnt really count up points, just kinda matched up unit with unit.


----------



## Vaz

Well, certain mixes of Chaos Knights are the definition of the Super Heavy Class, which includes Bloodcrushers and Blood Knights.

The Chariot is quite nice though - despite it's low speed.

What you currently have though is fine - just proxy the models - one game, use the Trolls as they are, on another, use them as Kroxigor, and swap the COR for Knights.

Might need a rejig though. I think points values should be sort of mentioned, if not strictly adhered to.

I don't really see any real faults with either list - with the exception of a personal preference for Razordons (but I play tend to play water style with Lizards so that's a moot point), I would field much the same.

On the scar veteran one change I'd make is for the Blade of Burning Chotec, OR a Halberd with the magical venom. I've been running the latter on my Oldblood on Carnosaur, and it works wonders. (Magical S6 Poisoned Attacks, or S5, -4 to Armour Saves). Might give your Girlfriend a bit more of a statistical edge rather than relying on better generalship.


----------



## Karnox

well I dont want to confuse her with diffrent magic items, its just to say how magic items are used. And obviously she wouldnt be using her army all on her own, I would be guiding her as to what to use and how for the practice game, so the reliance on her own generalship wont really be needed.


----------



## neilbatte

I think that it's best to just throw people in at the deep end when teaching them to game.
My 8 year old wanted to play O&G so I tried basic games and it never really got him interested enough to play through the whole thing but when I gave him an army list using his favourite models and just worked through the questions as theyarose and explained why he was rolling dice he got through his first full game and now after a few more games just gets on with his turns with only a few little questions (I showed him one how his artillery works and how to guess ranges and now he seems to land his templates on my units with ridiculous accuracy)


----------



## Karnox

Yeah, thats what I think too. Step by step never works. 
Like if you want to learn a language. You could go study german in school for 4 years or go to germany and become a fluent speaker after half a year.


----------

